# Canadian people help!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

where do you order your natural or raw treats from? I only found 1 website online that is in canada most of the usa one's I found do not ship to canada as usual! I did order a crapload from this one site but was curious about others as they only have a small list of products


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sherri pm muzby (Kelly) and ask her she's proper hardcore lol shell know


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ok thanks hahaha


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> where do you order your natural or raw treats from? I only found 1 website online that is in canada most of the usa one's I found do not ship to canada as usual! I did order a crapload from this one site but was curious about others as they only have a small list of products


global pet foods has a good selection you could try them


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks! I was told that but when I looked online it said only certain one's carried the products?? none are close to my city. I will have a look at the one near me tho hopefully I can find somehting


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> thanks! I was told that but when I looked online it said only certain one's carried the products?? none are close to my city. I will have a look at the one near me tho hopefully I can find somehting


We are feeding Ziwi and also their treat.....you can check Ziwipeak.com for canada....my dogs love their foods and treat...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> We are feeding Ziwi and also their treat.....you can check Ziwipeak.com for canada....my dogs love their foods and treat...


thanks checking it now!


edited to add: in the country selection they don't have Canada lol :foxes15: we have nothing here I swear


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> thanks checking it now!
> 
> 
> edited to add: in the country selection they don't have Canada lol :foxes15: we have nothing here I swear


out west we have a place called Tailblazers, its a health food store for pets and have found ziwipeak there.. not sure if its in ontario..is a darn BIG country lol


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I got my local GLobal Pets to order in Ziwi for me (dry and canned) it was not a problem for them!


----------

